# Brewing apps



## Bonenose (8/4/17)

Hi, 
Any feedback or suggestions on brewing apps for an ipad not finding much info on anything other than beersmith.
Cheers


----------



## Tex083 (9/4/17)

I run Beersmith on my desktop and phone (android) it's very good once set up. It has a lot of add on's to get more malts,hops and recipes from places like the brewing network.
I use the Beersmith cloud to transfer the recipe to my phone before going to the homebrew shop. 
I use the brew day time to time the mash and it will alert you to add hops, and other things to the boil.
You can record volume and Sg along the brew day. 
The tools in it will help you adjust for a missed OG or Calc a alcohol. 
I use it a lot and really like it.


----------



## Mardoo (9/4/17)

I used BeerAlchemy before I got Beersmith. It was quite good. I haven't used the BeerAlchemy 2 version that came out.

http://www.beeralchemyapp.com/beeralchemy.shtml


----------

